# Crane Creek Crack



## Yankin-n-Crankin (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone have first hand knowledge of the crack at crane creek after the high wind today. Hoping to go tomorrow just don't wanna take any chances.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Roughly how far out is it? I would appreciate the crack report from today also. I dropped in one earlier this year and luckily got out. One thrill per year is enough excitement for me.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=274213 troller the info on distance is on this thread. Maybe someone can give an update over there. No sense in thinning out the info


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

I was there today, out about 5.5 miles. Wind was bruetal but that crack was open maybe 6 inches. Not a problem at all but all of the trails going out are gone. They were there going out at 700 coming in at 300....gone. blowing snow like no tomorrow and the fishing also sucked as bad as the weather, Crack is at about the 5 mile mark. Hope this helps be safe.....Pistol


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Be careful erierider will take offense to that!! But he has not been there????


----------



## Yankin-n-Crankin (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Heading out in the morning and we will watch for it closely.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Big Chief said:


> Be careful erierider will take offense to that!! But he has not been there????


PM sent. If you have issue with me take it up one on one. Not here.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Big chief why do you take offense to it seems to me whatever you say is right maybe we should call this BCF instead of OGF!!!!i wonder way I come on here this time of year Whole different bunch


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Erie Rider offers up more assistance on here than most BC. Your barking up the wrong tree. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for having my six guys!! Not sure where that was from but was just trying to give my exact location where I crossed bc of the winds coming. Did not want to see it fill with snow and somebody smack it or worse that's why I posted my EXACT numbers where we crossed. That's all. It's all good, let's get back to the crack info. Sounds like from pistol it was good today


----------



## Converted (Jul 23, 2014)

Just to boost morale Erie rider, I try to look for all your reports because I truly believe youre a straight shooter. Thanks for all the info, it is appreciated by 99% of us.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Came across same crack I believe north of toledo water intake yesterday. Crack seemed to head towards Toledo from there. I would say yes about 5 miles out.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I fished crane Monday and posted exactly where I crossed the crack. Precise and real time information


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Big Chief said:


> I fished crane Monday and posted exactly where I crossed the crack. Precise and real time information


Good for you, don't give a guy crap for posting info that's trying to help keep others safe. Erie Rider gave the info he knew at the time. The bottom line is there was a crack and people need to watch for any iffy situation like that as soon as they get on the ice. Hope the ice moves out so every hilljack with a quad can go back to bass fishing


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey big what if you left out of private property next to crane or does the crack run in a perfect straight line depends on where you cross! gps numbers are more precise then a mile out report I noticed you fish off mouse to that is brilliant


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

At least someone realizes what I was saying. My numbers were a 35 degree heading out of crane and unless my compass is messed up or they changed how they function over the winter then a 35 out of crane is a north east direction. Him saying nw 4.5 miles would mean he is heading out at about a 310 or 320 heading if he is traveling nw. You may have posted 4.5 miles but on what heading?? Give an exact number for the sake of safety. 4.5 miles to the nw is pretty broad. I sent this guy a pm and his response was pretty shocking with the name calling. Again was trying to help and sorry if chief or anyone else was offended. I really don't care for this to go farther based on this guys mentality in the message, classless.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay! Okay! I'll agree!!
Pete Rose should be in the hall of fame!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Big Chief said:


> Okay! Okay! I'll agree!!
> Pete Rose should be in the hall of fame!!


Now you are catching on!!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Big Chief said:


> Okay! Okay! I'll agree!!
> Pete Rose should be in the hall of fame!!


Or an award for best supporting actor/actress...he hit em like a parked car


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

KPI said:


> Hey big what if you left out of private property next to crane or does the crack run in a perfect straight line depends on where you cross! gps numbers are more precise then a mile out report I noticed you fish off mouse to that is brilliant



BINGO!!! I think people need to know approximately how far out the crack is relative to a particular beach and they need to watch for it. Don't take any chances.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

B Thomas said:


> Corey, was meant for the guys that don't fish Erie a day in a boat and play Kamikaze when Ice shows up...pretty insane 10 years ago you never had to be at Crane Creek or Catawba at 5am to get a parking spot but now you do.


Of course there were not as many guys fishing. In 2005 we only had about a month of ice from about January 20 til about February 22nd on Erie, when guys were only able to get out of crane as that was the last good ice and it was barely good at that point. And the water was dirty and muddy and the fishing sucked and the 03's were just getting bigger. Sure it will be easier to park when the ice/fishing is bad. Who would want to put the time and effort into something you may only do for three or four weeks? Now some may call me a jacka$$ for remembering such things from 10 years ago but it is not the first time I have been called a jacka$$, correction, not the first time today I have been called a jacka$$.


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

January 17th was my first trip on erie, out of catawba and man was the parking easy January 20th was our second trip and the lot was PACKED at 6am. I am honestly surprised how many people were at crane given the sparse reports for the week. Lot of out of state plates whom had already booked/planned trips to come out and just came anyway. Some did well, some didn't but it just goes to show you what the internet/facebook/bait shop reports will do.


----------



## D Man (Apr 3, 2006)

B Thomas said:


> Corey, was meant for the guys that don't fish Erie a day in a boat and play Kamikaze when Ice shows up...pretty insane 10 years ago you never had to be at Crane Creek or Catawba at 5am to get a parking spot but now you do.


It's called the Internet..... No different than the night bite.


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

I a "normal" person were to read this thread they would most certainly think a bunch of morons were writing this stuff. I agree ErieRider is the straightest shooter I know. He is careful to not mince words and presents only facts or conclusions drawn from facts. I also agree with KPI that the I.Q. of the posters on here is directly proportional to the outside temperature.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

D Man said:


> It's called the Internet..... No different than the night bite.


True, but good for the sport overall.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

DanO6961 said:


> I a "normal" person were to read this thread they would most certainly think a bunch of morons were writing this stuff. I agree ErieRider is the straightest shooter I know. He is careful to not mince words and presents only facts or conclusions drawn from facts. I also agree with KPI that the I.Q. of the posters on here is directly proportional to the outside temperature.


Happens every year this time. Guys been cooped up a couple months with the missus and everyone gets ouchy. I married the sweetest gal around and after couple of weeks with it not even close to above freezing -Well we both could use a good thaw! At least that's my theory. Do agree with kpi - only half as many grumps in the warm water season.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

D Man said:


> It's called the Internet..... No different than the night bite.


D man, ur right... The first time I fished the night bite was 2004 and there were a handful of boats out there...now Its a parking lot..I agree


----------



## erihick (Nov 23, 2014)

How thick is the ice here? Coming up next weekend and looking to get out of here or catawaba. Bringing up a compact 4x4 tractor. about 2000 pounds. Is this too heavy for the ice? And are the shoves passable with a tractor? Thanks, and if this is a bad idea, feel free to let me know.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2000# will sink faster than a quad or sled.IMO


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

there was a "cub cadet" out last year. yours might be a bit much?


----------



## MoeMan (Jan 30, 2015)

Was anyone out today that could let me know if the big crack tightened back up. I would think the stiff NE wind we had would've closed it back up but would like to know for sure.


----------



## wjcwalleye (Jan 21, 2015)

seen a jeep cherokee out from Catawba along the xmas tree path tonight...2.5 mi??? not sure exact mi....


----------



## erihick (Nov 23, 2014)

Its all I've got to get out


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

May be all you had to get out!!!!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Not tractors but years ago we all drove cars and trucks on the ice. We used to deliver clients to the rental shacks in an quad cab f250 and a big cargo van. We pulled the shacks with an old Studebaker. No need anymore, everyone has quads. I remember standing on the tailgate of a truck to get the auger with an extension on it, started through the ice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We all get nervous and think people are crazy to drive full size trucks or cars on the ice. In Michigan its commonplace. Last year just over 12", full size pickups everywhere. OF COURSE, they're wolverine fans so they're not to smart to begin with. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

lovin life said:


> We all get nervous and think people are crazy to drive full size trucks or cars on the ice. In Michigan its commonplace. Last year just over 12", full size pickups everywhere. OF COURSE, they're wolverine fans so they're not to smart to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I grew up in SE Michigan and yes we drove our truck out onto the lake Erie ice. When there is 15" to 20" of ice on the lake. I am talking back in the late 70's to early 80's.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

In the late 70's early 80's I remember seeing a small bread truck out by the Toledo water intake. Also remember seeing a pickup setting on the bottom in Ward Canal on the way out. If your lucky enough to stay on good 12"+ ice you can stay on top if not we'll be running over your antenna. It's just a different kind of Vegas.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a different kind of Vegas !!!!! Hahahaha !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin eyes (Jan 26, 2015)

Any up to date info on the crack?Going out sat and Sunday. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Eyeripper69 (Jan 12, 2015)

Don't worry B Thomas, the ice will blow out and you can get back to drowning walleye behind your boards...... Not sure but you might find your happy place next week.. Warm temps, S/W winds...


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey eye wrong topic


----------



## Eyeripper69 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry, night/night.....


----------

